# Bledsoe to return next week



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

4 days old but thread worthy.



> First, the “if” was removed from an Eric Bledsoe return from knee surgery this season.
> 
> Now, the “when” is somewhat answered.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...ix-suns-eric-bledsoe-to-return-next-week.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Will they get caught by Memphis now? I don't know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge for this final stretch of the season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like it's Wednesday 


> PHOENIX, Ariz. -- The Suns insisted, no matter how many times they were asked, it was never a matter of if point guard Eric Bledsoe would return, but when the injured starter would return this season.
> Well, the "when" is soon -- as in as soon as the team returns from its upcoming road trip.
> 
> "Probably Wednesday, our next home game. So I'm looking forward to that day," said Bledsoe on Saturday, who has been sidelined since undergoing right knee surgery on January 10.
> ...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Could be a very positive thing for the Suns, I'd really like to see them earn a playoff spot.


----------

